# لحظة لمصر من فضلك



## عبود عبده عبود (26 مايو 2012)

*لحظة لمصر من فضلك*​


*ممكن حضراتكم أقباط ومسلمين نركن الدين على جنب للحظة واحدة *
*ونقرأ الموقف :*

*مجلس شعب** - من حزب **الحرية والعدالة*
*الرئيس** - من حزب **الحرية والعدالة*
*الحكومة** - من حزب **الحرية والعدالة*
*مين هيحاسب مين**؟؟؟*
*أحنا كدة بنعيد أنتاج نظام مبارك - **وللأسف على **أسوأ** بكثير*​ 
*هذا اشبه بأننا نقول : *
*عندى محصل فواتير - وهو نفسه البياع - وهو نفسه أمين الخزينة - وهو نفسه مراجع الحسابات ...!!!*
*تنفع** ؟*

*أو - ممثل الأتهام (النيابة) - وهو نفسه القاضى - وهو نفسه المحامى - وهو نفسه اللى بينفذ الحكم *
*تنفع** ؟*

*عرفنا وجه الآعتراض لازم يكون فين ؟؟*
*القصة النهاردة **مش فلول وأسلاميين ...لأ *

*لو أضفنا اليها :*
*(*) دستور تفصيلى على مقاس الحزب *
*(*) مرجعية للمرشد العام ( تعنى أنتاج نظام الخومينى ولكن على سُنة )*
*(*) الولاء للمرشد العام للجماعة*

*مش مهم شفيق *
*ولا هو مهم كلمة فلول اللى كلهم ماسكيين فيها*
*المهم نلاقى رئيس بجد ويحق وحقيقى*
*مجلس شعب بيحاسبه *
*وحكومة تلاقى حد يقولها تعالى هنا بتعملى أية *

*القضية مش شريعة ..ولا دين ...ولا مرسى ..ولا حتى فلول​*


*القضية النهاردة **مين هيحاسب مين** ؟؟*​ 

*لسة عندنا وقت ..*
*ركزوا وفكروا*​


----------



## oesi no (26 مايو 2012)

ماهو انت لو انتخبت شفيق 
برضه هتعيد نظام مبارك 

هاتوا مبارك من السجن يرجع يحكمنا


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (26 مايو 2012)

oesi no قال:


> ماهو انت لو انتخبت شفيق
> برضه هتعيد نظام مبارك
> 
> هاتوا مبارك من السجن يرجع يحكمنا


*لأ طبعا*
*شفيق فيه حزب الحرية والعدالة هيحاسبه*
*مجلس شعب يعنى*
*فين اعادة انتاج مبارك هنا ؟؟*


----------



## Dona Nabil (26 مايو 2012)

*للاسف مبقاش حد بيفكر ف مصر ومصلحتها فين
الكبرياء اعمى 
هو ده احسن وصف لحال مصريين كتيييييييير *


----------



## oesi no (26 مايو 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *لأ طبعا*
> *شفيق فيه حزب الحرية والعدالة هيحاسبه*
> *مجلس شعب يعنى*
> *فين اعادة انتاج مبارك هنا ؟؟*


شفيق  بيعتبر مبارك مثله الاعلى وهيطبق نفس نظامه 
وهيرجع امن الدوله تانى 
وهيختار رئيس وزرا من حزب الحرية والعداله  حسب اخر تصريحاته


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (26 مايو 2012)

oesi no قال:


> شفيق بيعتبر مبارك مثله الاعلى وهيطبق نفس نظامه
> وهيرجع امن الدوله تانى


*ياريت بجد ..وعلى فكرة أمن الدولة موجود*
*بس تحت رئيس الورزاء مباشرة وله مسمى تانى *



> وهيختار رئيس وزرا من حزب الحرية والعداله حسب اخر تصريحاته


 
*يبقى انا عندى حق ...فين بقى أعادة أنتاج نظام مبارك ؟؟*
*واحد قديم ومعاه رئيس وزرا أخوانجى*


----------



## +Nevena+ (26 مايو 2012)

ياريت فعلا الكل دلوقت يحكم عقله ويبطل عناد علي الفاضي
مفيش غير الطريقين دول وعليك تختار
شفيق يا الاخوان


----------



## TELLER (26 مايو 2012)

انزل وشوف منظر الناس بعد النتيجة
الناس جالها اكتئاب


----------



## oesi no (26 مايو 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *ياريت بجد ..وعلى فكرة أمن الدولة موجود*
> *بس تحت رئيس الورزاء مباشرة وله مسمى تانى *
> 
> *يبقى انا عندى حق ...فين بقى أعادة أنتاج نظام مبارك ؟؟*
> *واحد قديم ومعاه رئيس وزرا أخوانجى*


ماهو لما يبقى رئيس الوزرا اخوانجى  البرلمان هيحاسبوه ازاى ويسحب منه الثقة ازاى 
هى تورته واتقسمت وفيه ناس اتضحك عليها  كتير  لا فيه الاظلاميين ولا فيه هيرجعهم جحورهم  فيه تحالف وفيه رئيس وزرا من الاخوان 
انا شخصيا هستخسر فى اى حد فى الاتنين ال 50 قرش اللى هركب بيها المواصله والخمس دقايق اللى هصوت لحد فيهم فيها


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (26 مايو 2012)

TELLER قال:


> انزل وشوف منظر الناس بعد النتيجة
> الناس جالها اكتئاب


* يعنى انت معايا فى رأييى*
*وألا مع التانيين ؟؟*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (26 مايو 2012)

oesi no قال:


> ماهو لما يبقى رئيس الوزرا اخوانجى البرلمان هيحاسبوه ازاى ويسحب منه الثقة ازاى
> هى تورته واتقسمت وفيه ناس اتضحك عليها كتير لا فيه الاظلاميين ولا فيه هيرجعهم جحورهم فيه تحالف وفيه رئيس وزرا من الاخوان
> انا شخصيا هستخسر فى اى حد فى الاتنين ال 50 قرش اللى هركب بيها المواصله والخمس دقايق اللى هصوت لحد فيهم فيها


*هههههههههههه...نفسى أخنقك ياجو* 
*القصة هتخلتف تماماً صدقنى وثق فى أخوك عبود اللى خدم الفلول* :smile02


----------



## TELLER (26 مايو 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> * يعنى انت معايا فى رأييى*
> *وألا مع التانيين ؟؟*


 
ما هو انا التنايين


----------



## oesi no (26 مايو 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *هههههههههههه...نفسى أخنقك ياجو*
> *القصة هتخلتف تماماً صدقنى وثق فى أخوك عبود اللى خدم الفلول* :smile02


هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
انا كمان نفسي اخنق كل اللى انتخبوا شفيق نكاية فى الاسلاميين وخوف منهم 
قالوا هيرجعهم جحورهم  بعد ما اتاكدت الاعادة تانى يوم الصبح بيقول رئيس الوزرا اخوانجى
هو جحورهم كانت فى رئاسه مجلس الوزرا


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (26 مايو 2012)

oesi no قال:


> ماهو لما يبقى رئيس الوزرا اخوانجى البرلمان هيحاسبوه ازاى ويسحب منه الثقة ازاى
> هى تورته واتقسمت وفيه ناس اتضحك عليها كتير لا فيه الاظلاميين ولا فيه هيرجعهم جحورهم فيه تحالف وفيه رئيس وزرا من الاخوان
> انا شخصيا هستخسر فى اى حد فى الاتنين ال 50 قرش اللى هركب بيها المواصله والخمس دقايق اللى هصوت لحد فيهم فيها


*هو  لاذم يعمل كدا- و يقول كدا لإن كل الاخوان فى رعب رهييييب رهييب م دول بيقولو هيعلق المشانق فى التحرير--*
* الراجل  مش هيعيد نظام مبارك-- بلاش نحكم بالاشاعات-- *
* مفيش مفر دلوقتى يا هو يا هو!! و انزل صوت كل صوت هيفرق-- بدل ما الندم يبقا كبير--*
* لحد امتى هنبقا كدا-- سياستهم زكيه بجد عايزين يحبطو الشباب المنفعل علشان مسنزلش و هما  واخدنها يا قاتل يا مقتول!! و الميتين هيخلوهم يصوتو--*
* فوقو بئا و بلاش كلام من ده-- مفيش حد يقول مش نازل-- انت مش بتحكم على نفسك-- انت بتحكم علينا كلنا--*
*فوقو و لازم كلنا ننزل*


----------



## TELLER (26 مايو 2012)

*شكرا يا عوبد على التقييم*
*كدة خلى الواحد يخضر شوية*
*عشان الاحمر ميمشيش مع الاسكندرانية*


----------



## oesi no (26 مايو 2012)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> *هو  لاذم يعمل كدا- و يقول كدا لإن كل الاخوان فى رعب رهييييب رهييب م دول بيقولو هيعلق المشانق فى التحرير--*
> * الراجل  مش هيعيد نظام مبارك-- بلاش نحكم بالاشاعات-- *
> * مفيش مفر دلوقتى يا هو يا هو!! و انزل صوت كل صوت هيفرق-- بدل ما الندم يبقا كبير--*
> * لحد امتى هنبقا كدا-- سياستهم زكيه بجد عايزين يحبطو الشباب المنفعل علشان مسنزلش و هما  واخدنها يا قاتل يا مقتول!! و الميتين هيخلوهم يصوتو--*
> ...


كل شعب له رئيسه الذى يستحقه 
وانا شايف اننا نستحق احسن من دول 
ولما الناس تكتلت لشفيق مكانتش بتحكم على شعب كامل 
تقدرى تقوليلى همشي ازاى فى المنطقة وكل شارع عنده شهيد او اتنين  ( اللى بعض الناس بتسميهم بلطجية ) 
انا مش هنزل انتخب علشان احس انى محترم فى نظر نفسي  وليحكم من يحكم  مش هتفرق معايا حاجة 
علشان انا متاكد من  النتيجة مسبقا


----------



## +Nevena+ (26 مايو 2012)

دا اللي المفروض يحصل دلوقت
*https://www.facebook.com/#

*





نجمع كل الاصوات لصالح شفيق ضد الاخوان


----------



## oesi no (26 مايو 2012)

حج عبود 
استشارة 
لو عدد الاصوات الباطله فى الاعادة اكتر من 50 % من اللى صوتوا  هل يحصل اعادة للانتخابات ؟؟؟


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (26 مايو 2012)

oesi no قال:


> حج عبود
> استشارة
> لو عدد الاصوات الباطله فى الاعادة اكتر من 50 % من اللى صوتوا هل يحصل اعادة للانتخابات ؟؟؟[/QUOTE*] مالناش دعوة بعدد الأصوات الباطلة دى عبارة عن أحصاء للأصوات فى كل دائرة *
> *الأصوات الصحيحة فقط هى المعترف بيها *


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (26 مايو 2012)

مبقتش فارقة ... سينا من سونيا

بس اللى بيقولو الناس جالها احباط على اى اساس يعنى ... مش هما اللى اختارو ؟؟؟ احباط مين بقا !!!!


----------



## TELLER (26 مايو 2012)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> مبقتش فارقة ... سينا من سونيا
> 
> بس اللى بيقولو الناس جالها احباط على اى اساس يعنى ... مش هما اللى اختارو ؟؟؟ احباط مين بقا !!!!


*ضياع الامل فى حياه افضل*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (26 مايو 2012)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> مبقتش فارقة ... سينا من سونيا
> !!


*أزاى بقى ؟؟؟*
*سينا حتة من مصر ..*
*سونيا بتقف على ناصية شارع جامعة الدول العربية تنتظر*
*حتة مرسيدس لألتقاطها !!!*


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (26 مايو 2012)

TELLER قال:


> *ضياع الامل فى حياه افضل*



الكلام دة بالنسبة لى و بالنسبة لك .. اللى رشحنا مرشحين تانيين ... لكن الواضح ان اغلبية الشعب اختارو المرشحين دول أملاً فى حياة أفضل من وجهة نظرهم ... فأغلب الشعب مبسوط بالنهاية دى على ما أظن 



عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *أزاى بقى ؟؟؟*
> *سينا حتة من مصر ..*
> *سونيا بتقف على ناصية شارع جامعة الدول العربية تنتظر*
> *حتة مرسيدس لألتقاطها !!!*



ارحمنى بقا :act31: دة افيه بيتقال كدة على بعضه يا عوبد ....... و بعدين انت ايش عرفك بسونيا بقا :t23:


----------



## TELLER (26 مايو 2012)

الكلام دة بالنسبة لى و بالنسبة لك .. اللى رشحنا مرشحين تانيين ... لكن الواضح ان اغلبية الشعب اختارو المرشحين دول أملاً فى حياة أفضل من وجهة نظرهم ... فأغلب الشعب مبسوط بالنهاية دى على ما أظن 




sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *ومين قال ان ال انتخب شفيق انتخبه املا فى حياه افضل*


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (26 مايو 2012)

TELLER قال:


> *ومين قال ان ال انتخب شفيق انتخبه املا فى حياه افضل*




امال انتخبه ليه ؟؟ عشان يتسجن مش منطق يعنى


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (26 مايو 2012)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> الكلام دة بالنسبة لى و بالنسبة لك .. اللى رشحنا مرشحين تانيين ... لكن الواضح ان اغلبية الشعب اختارو المرشحين دول أملاً فى حياة أفضل من وجهة نظرهم ...


البسطاء *أنتخبوهم عشان الدين ..*
*قالوا لهم لو لم تنتخب مورسى فأنت خارج عن الدين*
*وكمان ثعبان هيقعد يقرصك أربع سنين فى القبر*
*وحاجات من الهبل دة* 



> ارحمنى بقا :act31: دة افيه بيتقال كدة على بعضه يا عوبد ....... و بعدين انت ايش عرفك بسونيا بقا :t23:


*سمعت عنها مرة* :ura1:


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (26 مايو 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> البسطاء *أنتخبوهم عشان الدين ..*
> *قالوا لهم لو لم تنتخب مورسى فأنت خارج عن الدين*
> *وكمان ثعبان هيقعد يقرصك أربع سنين فى القبر*
> *وحاجات من الهبل دة*
> ...



ههههههه سمعت اة ماشى :gun:


----------



## TELLER (26 مايو 2012)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> امال انتخبه ليه ؟؟ عشان يتسجن مش منطق يعنى


 
*ال انتخب شفيق انتخبه للاتى*
*ناس ضحكوا عليهم بنفس طريقة حسنى مبارك وقالولهم اما شفيق او البوبع الاسلامى*

*وناس تانية قبضت من عصابة المصالح*
*والباقى داخلية وجيش*


----------



## grges monir (26 مايو 2012)

TELLER قال:


> *ال انتخب شفيق انتخبه للاتى*
> *ناس ضحكوا عليهم بنفس طريقة حسنى مبارك وقالولهم اما شفيق او البوبع الاسلامى*
> 
> *وناس تانية قبضت من عصابة المصالح*
> *والباقى داخلية وجيش*


 واللى انتخب مرسى انتخبة لية ؟؟
دة واحد داخل استبن لواحد نفع دة  خلا ص يبقى هو  ملهوش لازمة  مش نفع يدخل هو فى الصورة  !!
رئيس مصر كان احتياطى لواحد تانى ههههههه
يعنى لو مكنش نفع مرسى و الحرية والعدالة  رشحت بواب  حزب الحرية والعدالة هيقولوا امين وارة ههههههه
تخلف لا بعد حد


----------



## Dona Nabil (26 مايو 2012)

*يا رب رحمتك
مش عارفه ليه دايما بعد كل انتخابات او استفتاء بحس ان شعب تانى هو اللى راح واختار
بعد الاستفتاء حالة صدمه واستنكار وبعد ما اخترنا مجلس شيوخنا حالة رفض وسخط
ودلوقتى محسسنى ان الشعب كله مبيفهمشى وعاوزين تقنعوا نفسكوا اننا اخترنا شفيق لسببين مالهمش تالت
يا أما أننا ميتين ف جلدنا من الاسلاميين مع اننا لو كنا أخترنا معاكوا حمدين مكنتوش هتشوفوا السبب ده !!
يا أما أننا قابضين ويشهد الله انا وكل اللى أعرفهم ما دخل بيتنا كيلو لحمه ولا حباية رز منهم هههههه
يا ريت بجد تفوقوا وتعرفوا أننا اخترنا عن اقتناع وعن رؤيه
احنا شايفين شفيق الافضل حتى لو كنا مخطئين فالاغلبيه شافت ده واختارت على اساسه
اعتقد لازم تحترموا ده !![/*SIZE]


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (26 مايو 2012)

TELLER قال:


> *ال انتخب شفيق انتخبه للاتى*
> *ناس ضحكوا عليهم بنفس طريقة حسنى مبارك وقالولهم اما شفيق او البوبع الاسلامى*


 *وثبت ان طريقة حسنى مبارك كانت هى الأجدى وانكشفوا على حقيقتهم* 
*



وناس تانية قبضت من عصابة المصالح
والباقى داخلية وجيش

أنقر للتوسيع...

 داخلية أية وجيش أية بس ؟؟*


----------



## TELLER (26 مايو 2012)

grges monir قال:


> واللى انتخب مرسى انتخبة لية ؟؟
> دة واحد داخل استبن لواحد نفع دة خلا ص يبقى هو ملهوش لازمة مش نفع يدخل هو فى الصورة !!
> رئيس مصر كان احتياطى لواحد تانى ههههههه
> يعنى لو مكنش نفع مرسى و الحرية والعدالة رشحت بواب حزب الحرية والعدالة هيقولوا امين وارة ههههههه
> تخلف لا بعد حد


 
مرسى ماخذش  50 فى الميه  من ال كان ممكن ياخذه


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (26 مايو 2012)

*المفيد في الموضوع 
هي الاعاده امتي؟ علشان هروح انتخب شفيق تاني 
ومليش دعوه بحد انشاله كله يروح لمرسي*​


----------



## TELLER (26 مايو 2012)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *يا رب رحمتك**
> مش عارفه ليه دايما بعد كل انتخابات او استفتاء بحس ان شعب تانى هو اللى راح واختار
> بعد الاستفتاء حالة صدمه واستنكار وبعد ما اخترنا مجلس شيوخنا حالة رفض وسخط
> ودلوقتى محسسنى ان الشعب كله مبيفهمشى وعاوزين تقنعوا نفسكوا اننا اخترنا شفيق لسببين مالهمش تالت
> ...



*يعنى شوفتم انه افضل من حمديين فى ايه*


----------



## TELLER (26 مايو 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *وثبت ان طريقة حسنى مبارك كانت هى الأجدى وانكشفوا على حقيقتهم*
> *داخلية أية وجيش أية بس ؟؟*


 
*فعلا طريقة حسنى مبارك هى الاجدى فى توجيه الناس الى ما يريده النظام*

*اقرا ال فى الخاص*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (26 مايو 2012)

TELLER قال:


> *فعلا طريقة حسنى مبارك هى الاجدى فى توجيه الناس الى ما يريده النظام*
> 
> *اقرا ال فى الخاص*


*قريتها ورديت عليك على فكرة*
*انا عن نفسى دائما ما اقول واعلنتها اكتر من مرة فى المنتدى*
*وباعلنها تانى*
*لا يصلح لنا سوى فرعون* 
*وانت عارف ان فرعون عمره ما كان مُسلم* :budo:


----------



## TELLER (26 مايو 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *قريتها ورديت عليك على فكرة*
> *انا عن نفسى دائما ما اقول واعلنتها اكتر من مرة فى المنتدى*
> *وباعلنها تانى*
> *لا يصلح لنا سوى فرعون*
> *وانت عارف ان فرعون عمره ما كان مُسلم* :budo:


 
*على فكره المقالة دى قراتها   قبل الانتخابات بيوميين والنتائج بينت صحتها*
*ويا عم موافقين على فرعون  بس يكون فرعون مفتح*
*مش فرعون اهبل بيقول قتلت واتقتلت*


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (26 مايو 2012)

TELLER قال:


> *على فكره المقالة دى قراتها   قبل الانتخابات بيوميين والنتائج بينت صحتها*
> *ويا عم موافقين على فرعون  بس يكون فرعون مفتح*
> *مش فرعون اهبل بيقول قتلت واتقتلت*



يا سيدى بص للموضوع من الجانب المشرق ... بما انه قتل و اتقتل يبقى هنجيب مرحوم و فرصة اغتياله معدووووووومة ... دة غير اننا مفيش وقت نحاسبه الملاكين هيقومو بالمهمة كاملة :smile02


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (26 مايو 2012)

TELLER قال:


> *على فكره المقالة دى قراتها قبل الانتخابات بيوميين والنتائج بينت صحتها*
> *ويا عم موافقين على فرعون بس يكون فرعون مفتح*
> *مش فرعون اهبل بيقول قتلت واتقتلت*


*طبعا لازم يكون مفتح وخايف  على كل مصرى*
*ما ينصنفناش ولا يقول (( طظ )) فى مصر *


----------



## TELLER (26 مايو 2012)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> يا سيدى بص للموضوع من الجانب المشرق ... بما انه قتل و اتقتل يبقى هنجيب مرحوم و فرصة اغتياله معدووووووومة ... دة غير اننا مفيش وقت نحاسبه الملاكين هيقومو بالمهمة كاملة :smile02


 
*فعلا كلامك صح*
*وهو هيوفر علينا ثمن السيارة المصفحة وهنجيبله نعش يمشى بيه*
*و لو اتخنقنا منه  مش هنقوله ارحل*
*هنقوله انصرف*


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (26 مايو 2012)

TELLER قال:


> *فعلا كلامك صح*
> *وهو هيوفر علينا ثمن السيارة المصفحة وهنجيبله نعش يمشى بيه*
> *و لو اتخنقنا منه  مش هنقوله ارحل*
> *هنقوله انصرف*



المشكلة فعلا فى انه ينصرف ... ارحم من العفريت التانى اللى جاى و ناوى يركبنا


----------



## TELLER (26 مايو 2012)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> المشكلة فعلا فى انه ينصرف ... ارحم من العفريت التانى اللى جاى و ناوى يركبنا


 
*قصدك على مرسى*
*مرسى لو مشتغلش صح بعد 4 سنين الناس هتقوله اركن*
*اما شفيق لو قالوله اركن هيقولهم ازاى وانا قتلت واتقتلت*
*وال زور اول مرة يزور تانى وتالت*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (26 مايو 2012)

TELLER قال:


> *قصدك على مرسى*
> *مرسى لو مشتغلش صح بعد 4 سنين الناس هتقوله اركن*
> *اما شفيق لو قالوله اركن هيقولهم ازاى وانا قتلت واتقتلت*
> *وال زور اول مرة يزور تانى وتالت*


*ناس مين اللى هتقوله أمشى ؟؟*
*المرشد*
*والا نائب المرشد ؟*
*ولو مشى ...هيكون الشاطر أخد رد أعتبار ونزل مكانه *


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (26 مايو 2012)

TELLER قال:


> *قصدك على مرسى*
> *مرسى لو مشتغلش صح بعد 4 سنين الناس هتقوله اركن*
> *اما شفيق لو قالوله اركن هيقولهم ازاى وانا قتلت واتقتلت*
> *وال زور اول مرة يزور تانى وتالت*



هاهاها الاخوان يسيبوها !!!!! دول مستنيين من اكتر من 80 سنة لهذه اللحظة تقولى بعد 4 سنين يسيبوها ؟؟ مستحيل و مرسى يروح يجى اخوانى غيره عادى يعنى ... اوعى بس تكون مصدق ان مرسى اللى هيحكم .. اللى هيحكم مكتب الارشاد و اكبر دليل على كدة انهم مش فارقة معاهم الشخصيات المهم اللى وراهم راح الشاطر جه مرسى !!

و صدقنى يا صديقى شفيق مع الاسف الشديد مش محتاج يزور .. نص بلدك اللى لا طايقة الثورة ولا الثوار ولا الاخوان طبعا و شايفين انهم محتاجيين يتلمو .. رشحو شفيق بكل قلبهم و بكل رضى !!!


----------



## TELLER (26 مايو 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *ناس مين اللى هتقوله أمشى ؟؟*
> *المرشد*
> *والا نائب المرشد ؟*
> *ولو مشى ...هيكون الشاطر أخد رد أعتبار ونزل مكانه *


 
*لاحظ ان الصباحى تفوق عليه فى الاسكندرية *
*وهى فيها كثافة اخوانية*
*الناس مش كلها موجهه*


----------



## bob (26 مايو 2012)

*قال يمشي مرسي قال :smile02:smile02
يعني كان مبارك مشي بعد 4 سنين 
هيمشي ازاي و كل حاجه في ايديهم من مجلس شعب يقيف شوية قوانين و مجلس شوري و حكومة و رئيس يظبطوا الكلام مع بعضيهم يطلع لينا رئيس سوقع و مطرز و متقيف تمام
*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (26 مايو 2012)

TELLER قال:


> *لاحظ ان الصباحى تفوق عليه فى الاسكندرية *
> *وهى فيها كثافة اخوانية*
> *الناس مش كلها موجهه*


 *نتيجة أسكندرية فعلا من أغرب مايكون *
*اعتقد ان السلفيين حبوا يرزعوهم على قفاهم *


----------



## TELLER (26 مايو 2012)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> هاهاها الاخوان يسيبوها !!!!! دول مستنيين من اكتر من 80 سنة لهذه اللحظة تقولى بعد 4 سنين يسيبوها ؟؟ مستحيل و مرسى يروح يجى اخوانى غيره عادى يعنى ... اوعى بس تكون مصدق ان مرسى اللى هيحكم .. اللى هيحكم مكتب الارشاد و اكبر دليل على كدة انهم مش فارقة معاهم الشخصيات المهم اللى وراهم راح الشاطر جه مرسى !!
> 
> و صدقنى يا صديقى شفيق مع الاسف الشديد مش محتاج يزور .. نص بلدك اللى لا طايقة الثورة ولا الثوار ولا الاخوان طبعا و شايفين انهم محتاجيين يتلمو .. رشحو شفيق بكل قلبهم و بكل رضى !!!


 
*ههههههه*
*ما خلاص زور *


----------



## TELLER (26 مايو 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *نتيجة أسكندرية فعلا من أغرب مايكون *
> *اعتقد ان السلفيين حبوا يرزعوهم على قفاهم *


 

*انا من اسكندرية وانتخبت حمديين وعارف الناس فكرت ازاى*


----------



## bob (26 مايو 2012)

*عاجل : الجزيرة :صباحي وأبو الفتوح يعتذران عن المشاركة باجتماع القوى السياسية بحزب الحرية والعدالة.*


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (26 مايو 2012)

TELLER قال:


> *ههههههه*
> *ما خلاص زور *



انت مصمم 
هقولك ايه طيب انت حر بقا
بس اللى اقدر اقولهولك انى تقريبا اغلب اللى اعرفهم من الكبار عمرًا رشحو شفيق و عن اقتناع تام .. و هينزلو تانى يرشحو شفيق برضه !!! 
و كلامى يشمل مسيحيين و مسلمين عشان متقولش انى بتكلم من طرف واحد
و هرجع و اقولك عارفة انك مش هتصدق ... فبراحتك بقا


----------



## TELLER (26 مايو 2012)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> انت مصمم
> هقولك ايه طيب انت حر بقا
> بس اللى اقدر اقولهولك انى تقريبا اغلب اللى اعرفهم من الكبار عمرًا رشحو شفيق و عن اقتناع تام .. و هينزلو تانى يرشحو شفيق برضه !!!
> و كلامى يشمل مسيحيين و مسلمين عشان متقولش انى بتكلم من طرف واحد
> و هرجع و اقولك عارفة انك مش هتصدق ... فبراحتك بقا


 
*لا لا  زور وقدمت لعبود الدليل*
*اما بالنسبة للناس الكبار فى السن  *
*شوفى انا معرفش مستواك التعليمى ايه بس الناس الكبيرة فى السن بيكون المستوى التعليمى ماثر عليهم  وبيمشوا ورا كلام عيالهم *


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (26 مايو 2012)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> انت مصمم
> هقولك ايه طيب انت حر بقا
> بس اللى اقدر اقولهولك انى تقريبا اغلب اللى اعرفهم من الكبار عمرًا رشحو شفيق و عن اقتناع تام .. و هينزلو تانى يرشحو شفيق برضه !!!
> و كلامى يشمل مسيحيين و مسلمين عشان متقولش انى بتكلم من طرف واحد
> و هرجع و اقولك عارفة انك مش هتصدق ... فبراحتك بقا


* كلامك صح يا شقاوه--ده حتى  قابلت فكهانى مسلم على قد حالو قال لى رشحتى مين قولت  ده اكيد هيكون   ناصر دينه-- قولت له الى شايفاه صح ---لقيته بيشاور على بوستر شفيق معلقه فى المحل و بيقول لى انا مرشح شفييق-- هو الرأيس الى جاى!!!!!!*
* ده غير كل الكبار مرشحين شفيق و كل الستات شفيق - و اجوازهم الصباحى*
*  -- الشباب  هما  الى كانو مرشحين صباحى--- و مش كلهم طبعا--*
* بس خلاص دلوقتى احنا امام امر واقع--*
* يا ده يا ده-- لا مفر-- و مينفعش مننزلش نصوت-- *
*مينفععععش:act23:*


----------



## TELLER (26 مايو 2012)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> * كلامك صح يا شقاوه--ده حتى قابلت فكهانى مسلم على قد حالو قال لى رشحتى مين قولت ده اكيد هيكون ناصر دينه-- قولت له الى شايفاه صح ---لقيته بيشاور على بوستر شفيق معلقه فى المحل و بيقول لى انا مرشح شفييق-- هو الرأيس الى جاى!!!!!!*
> *ده غير كل الكبار مرشحين شفيق و كل الستات شفيق - و اجوازهم الصباحى*
> *-- الشباب هما الى كانو مرشحين صباحى--- و مش كلهم طبعا--*
> *بس خلاص دلوقتى احنا امام امر واقع--*
> ...


*لا زور وفى جماعات مراقبة رصدت ده *


----------



## TELLER (26 مايو 2012)

*شوف شفيق المزور*

   [YOUTUBE]j1L1rHv660g[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (26 مايو 2012)

TELLER قال:


> *لا زور وفى جماعات مراقبة رصدت ده *


 
* طب ما تم رصد تزويرلمرسى-- يبقا كولو بطيخ بئا--*


----------



## TELLER (26 مايو 2012)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> * طب ما تم رصد تزويرلمرسى-- يبقا كولو بطيخ بئا--*


 
*فين ده*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (26 مايو 2012)

TELLER قال:


> *لا زور وفى جماعات مراقبة رصدت ده *


*جماعات مراقبة*
*ناشط حقوقى*
*ناشط سياسى*
*ناشط* *برلمانى*
*ناشط قانونى*
*ناشط تلفزيونى*
*ناشط حريمى*
*ناشط رجالى*
*كله بـ أتنين ونص*


----------



## white.angel (26 مايو 2012)

*ههههههههههههه
فى الكولدج انهارده 
كل زمايلى فى حالة ذهول تام من النتيجه 
لان الكولدج كانت مقسومه بين حمدين وابو الفتوح

فالمهم بقولهم ... اموت وافهم لما الشعب كله مذهول من النتيجه 
امال مين اللى انتخبهم ... ناس من كوكب اخر ؟؟!!

انا كل اللى بتمناه دلوقتى هو اننا نركن .. الكبرياء والتعصب 
ونعتبر اننا فى انتخابات جديده ... 
واللى رافض شفيق ... معنى كلامه ... انه هينتخب الاخوان ..؟؟
واقصد بأنتخاب الاخوان المقاطعه ... 
لان المقاطعه الواحده يعنى صوت زياده فى صندوقهم ... 

جمله بقولها دايما وشكلى مش هبطلها ... 
ان خياراتنا ليست بين الخير والشر وليست بين الصواب والخطأ
وانما خياراتنا صارت بين الشر والأشر ... والخطأ والاكثر خطأً 

ياريت اللى رافض شفيق يدرك دة ..!!
*​


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (26 مايو 2012)

TELLER قال:


> *لا لا  زور وقدمت لعبود الدليل*
> *اما بالنسبة للناس الكبار فى السن  *
> *شوفى انا معرفش مستواك التعليمى ايه بس الناس الكبيرة فى السن بيكون المستوى التعليمى ماثر عليهم  وبيمشوا ورا كلام عيالهم *



هههههههههه مبدئيا انا مرشحة حمدين واهلى كلهم شفيق .... ثانيا مستوايا التعليمى على ادى شويتين للاسف طب بس ... و حاول تقتنع ان الكبار ليهم وجهة نظر خاصة بيهم جدا شايفين ان الثورة خربت البلد هتقولهم ايه !! هما حرين هضربهم على ايديهم عشان ينتخبو اللى انا عايزاه ؟؟


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (26 مايو 2012)

white.angel قال:


> *ههههههههههههه*​
> *فى الكولدج انهارده *​


 *؟؟؟؟*
*يؤكل هاذا ؟؟؟*


----------



## white.angel (26 مايو 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *؟؟؟؟*
> *يؤكل هاذا ؟؟؟*


*انت وزوقك بقى ..!!:nunu0000:*
​


----------



## TELLER (26 مايو 2012)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> هههههههههه مبدئيا انا مرشحة حمدين واهلى كلهم شفيق .... ثانيا مستوايا التعليمى على ادى شويتين للاسف طب بس ... و حاول تقتنع ان الكبار ليهم وجهة نظر خاصة بيهم جدا شايفين ان الثورة خربت البلد هتقولهم ايه !! هما حرين هضربهم على ايديهم عشان ينتخبو اللى انا عايزاه ؟؟


 

*كلية الطب*
*عشان كدة بتردى على الاسئلة بالدور 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



*
*عموما ممكن يكونوا مشيوا وراء حد غيرك*


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (26 مايو 2012)

TELLER قال:


> *كلية الطب*
> *عشان كدة بتردى على الاسئلة بالدور
> 
> 
> ...



لا و انت الصادق عشان كدة مستنية تدينى الدرجة :smil15:
انت مصمم انهم مشيو ........ عندى بيركبو مبيمشوش ... و مبيركبوش غير دماغهم الحمد لله ....... هقولك ايه طيب .. فكرة انك تظن ان اى حد فى الدنيا مخالف لرأيك يبقى ماشى ورا حد و بايع عقله غلط يا افندم ... ان بعض الظن اثم


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (27 مايو 2012)

*من فضلك يا اخ تيلر ابويا خريج كليه من كليات القمه و اتعلم برا و اختار احمد شفيق ولا فلول ولا حزب وطني ولا تعليمه علي قده

كفاياكم التفاف علي اراده الشعب بقي يا اصحاب الدقون! موتوا يا خوان يا مسلمين​*


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (27 مايو 2012)

white.angel قال:


> *ههههههههههههه*​
> *فى الكولدج انهارده *
> *كل زمايلى فى حالة ذهول تام من النتيجه *
> *لان الكولدج كانت مقسومه بين حمدين وابو الفتوح*​
> ...


* تمام كدا.. و دى سياسه جديده و للاسف الشباب الثورى المتحمس بيشربها  .... مقاطعه!! ما هو ده الى هما عايزينو...!! لو شفيق مش عاجب كلها 4 سنين و نقدر نشيله  لإنه فرد... لكن لو مرسى  دى هتبقا موئسسه بحالها..  ابقو قابلو عزرئيل الاول بئا....*
* و غير كدا زمن مبارك خلاص مش هيرجع تانى و لا هينفع يرجع تانى.. و شفيق مش غبى.. كفايه انه انسان متعلم و محطرم مش واقف يزم فى  المرشحين المنافسين معاه... واضح فى كلامه..*
* لاذم نفهم إن هما هيستئتلو علشان دى فرصتهم..و بقول لكم هيخلو الميتين يصوت.. *
*كفايا  بئا و احترمو رأى الشعب...  كتير ناس فى الشارع مصدومه لإنها مش شايفا غير نفسها..فكرين البلد هى الناس الى فى الشارع بس.. لا.. البلد اكبر من كدا بكتير..*
* و غير كدا خلى عندكم امل.. و الى متحققش المره دى يتحقق المره الجايه...*
* و ربنا يعمل إلى فيه الصالح...*


----------



## AL MALEKA HELANA (27 مايو 2012)

> *
> مجلس شعب** - من حزب **الحرية والعدالة*
> *الرئيس** - من حزب **الحرية والعدالة*
> *الحكومة** - من حزب **الحرية والعدالة*
> *مين هيحاسب مين**؟؟؟*​




يبقا فية طبيخ 

واللى هيدفع تمنة  الشعب 

بس المشكلة هنا إن الطماطم غالية 

مين هيجيبها :t9:؟؟ 

​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (27 مايو 2012)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> *لاذم نفهم إن هما هيستئتلو علشان دى فرصتهم..و بقول لكم هيخلو الميتين يصوت.. *


*تصدقى فعلا انى سمعت على حكاية تصويت الأموات دى ؟*
*واضح أن الأخوان هيطلعوا " ميتين أهالينا " .....*
*عشان يصوتوا !!:w00t:*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (27 مايو 2012)

AL MALEKA HELANA قال:


> *بس المشكلة هنا إن الطماطم غالية *
> 
> *مين هيجيبها* :t9:؟؟ ​


 *ما رخصت خلاص !!!*
*المستوية بجنيه ونص والجامدة باتنين جنيه *


----------



## AL MALEKA HELANA (27 مايو 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *ما رخصت خلاص !!!*
> *المستوية بجنيه ونص والجامدة باتنين جنيه
> *



هههههههههههههههههههه
أشكرك كثيراً على هالمعلومة 
هروح بسرعة أشترى شوية :crazy_pil
أجيبلك حاجة معايا وأنا راجعة


----------



## AL MALEKA HELANA (27 مايو 2012)

oesi no قال:


> انا كمان نفسي اخنق كل اللى انتخبوا شفيق



أحمد شفيق رئيس مصر 
قالها البابا قبل نياحتة 
الموضوع إنتهى 
ومبروك لشفيق


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (27 مايو 2012)

AL MALEKA HELANA قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههه
> أشكرك كثيراً على هالمعلومة
> هروح بسرعة أشترى شوية :crazy_pil
> أجيبلك حاجة معايا وأنا راجعة


 *لاياحاجة عشتى ...جبت أمبارح *
*لو لقيتى فى سكتك خيار بلدى م الصغير بتاع التخليل هاتى لى 2 كيلو*
*ينوبك ثواب وهحاسبك*


----------



## AL MALEKA HELANA (27 مايو 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *لاياحاجة عشتى ...جبت أمبارح *
> *لو لقيتى فى سكتك خيار بلدى م الصغير بتاع التخليل هاتى لى 2 كيلو*
> *ينوبك ثواب وهحاسبك*



ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
لأ البلدى لسة بدرى علية يا حج 
أجيبلك كرنبة صغيرة ترميها فى شوية ميه وملح ....... 
مؤقتاً على ما الخيارالبلدى  يظهر


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (27 مايو 2012)

AL MALEKA HELANA قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> لأ البلدى لسة بدرى علية يا حج
> أجيبلك كرنبة صغيرة ترميها فى شوية ميه وملح .......
> مؤقتاً على ما الخيارالبلدى يظهر


*شكلنا كدة سيبنا شفيق وهنقعد نخلل*
*ياحاجة الخيار البلدى موجود وبـ أتنين ونص كمان ..*
*وبعدين لما تتكملى انتى وحوبوا أبقوا أقفلوا باب المطبخ عليكوا*
*عشان ريحة تقلية الملوخية اللى على أرانب ضاربة هنا فى التوبيك ...*
*هاه ...ماعلينا*
*نرجع لشفيق بقى *


----------



## marcelino (27 مايو 2012)

منقوله من الفيسبوك :  الناس خلاص حكمت ان شفيق امتداد لمبارك !!! طيب باماره ايه ؟؟؟
 هو مش غبي علشان يكون امتداد لناس عملت عليه ثوره ..
 ثم ان التاريخ بيقول ان السادات كان جزء من نظام عبد الناصر ومع ذلك لما مسك السادات لم يكن جزء من عبد الناصر ..
 ومبارك كان من نظام السادات ومع ذلك لم يكن مثل السادات ..
 يا ريت ما نرددتش كلام احنا مش فاهمينه .. لخدمه ناس مابتفهمش حاجه ​


----------



## TELLER (27 مايو 2012)

*ايه ده  يا عوبد*
*انت قلبتها طبق اليوم  ولا ايه*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (27 مايو 2012)

TELLER قال:


> *ايه ده يا عوبد*
> *انت قلبتها طبق اليوم ولا ايه*


*دة كان على هامش الأحدث ....بريك يعنى*
*عودة مع شفيق*


----------



## حبيب يسوع (27 مايو 2012)

للاسف مصر فى خطر كبير الرب يسلم


----------



## AL MALEKA HELANA (29 مايو 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *دة كان على هامش الأحدث ....بريك يعنى*
> *عودة مع شفيق
> *



والبريك ده لازم يكون مع المخللات :t9:

مفيش مشويات 

مفيش حلويات 

وقولنا 1000 مرة مفيش رئيس لمصر غير شفيق

الف مبروك لشفيق رئيس جمهورية مصر العربية  30:


----------



## AL MALEKA HELANA (29 مايو 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *وبعدين لما تتكملى انتى وحوبوا أبقوا أقفلوا باب المطبخ عليكوا*
> *عشان ريحة تقلية الملوخية اللى على أرانب ضاربة هنا فى التوبيك ...*



المطبخ بتاعنا من غير باب 
إبعتلنا نجار يركب باب للمطبخ والحساب يجمع


----------

